# riding with thrush???



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

can you ride a horse with mild thrush??

tghanks
VB


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If people didn't ride horses with mild thrush there would be a lot of idle horses around. Buy some Thrush Buster to treat it and then ride away.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ive never heart of thrush making a horse lame, unless it went unnoticed and untreated.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Unless it's lame, go for it. Thrush can make a horse lame if it gets deep enough into the frog and is not treated.

ETA - I wouldn't use thrush buster - it's caustic and can damage the other healthy tissue, potentially causing more problems. Try a betadine/water mix or something else that's mild.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks, she is not lame from it, like i said it is very mild but enough to make her flinch when i poke it with the hoof-pick.
MyBeau, too late, i already used thrush buster. but thanks!

VB


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah its caustic. i think thats what makes it work. it kills the infection. 
other alternatives- koppertox (toxic) bleech (diluted)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

sillybunny - that's what I'm getting at, there are other topicals that kill thrush that don't harm healthy tissue. it doesn't have to be caustic to work.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

To the OP, go ahead and ride. Exercise can help alleviate thrush. Thrush may be a sign you need to clean your stalls a bit more often, or at least his feet, or try to get some better drainage going on in his living area. Also, could be an indicator that his current farrier/trimmer isn't doing a fantastic job, too. If your horse seems very lame, however, don't force him to work. The reaction to the hoof pick may indicate he's only capable of handling ground without rocks that would poke up in there and make him hobble. If it hurts, he will just tippy toe and that can cause problems, too..

Second, any "caustic" thrush meds should be avoided. If you don't mind getting it on your face, then it's safe for his feet. Seriously, most commercial preps damage healthy tissue and create "thrush food" creating a more thrush friendly foot between treatments. Apple Cider Vinegar and water is harmless to healthy tissues, fights thrush by correcting the pH of the frog, which is hostile for thrush organisms, and won't harm you, either, and can be used to _prevent_ thrush..


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

Apple Cider Vinegar is what we use routinely and never have a problem with Thrush even in the wettest of pasture conditions.


----------

